# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Tactics Ogre map - very inspirational

## krasimir

I'm a big fan of pixel art, so when Tactics Ogre came out for the PSP, I was very excited. Now, let's see if you'll be excited about the Tactics Ogre map:

----------


## Steel General

Tactics Ogre? - Been awhile since I heard that.

Map looks pretty good, just wish it were bigger.

----------


## krasimir

Your wish has been granted because I wanted a bigger version too. Found it on a French blog, go figure:
http://www.gameblog.fr/images/jeux/6...l_WorldMap.jpg

----------


## Galendae

link not working

----------


## moutarde

Link worked for me, cool map  :Smile:

----------


## krasimir

Btw, it's also rather interesting how they render it in-game. I'm not 100% certain if that "perspective" effect is possible within the PSP itself or they just went and rendered portions of the map for each location in Photoshop or even a 3D program.

----------


## Ascension

Looks like the tilt-shift effect.  RobA covered some how-to on this a couple of years ago.  I'm not sure what section it is in, though.

----------

